# Review: 12$ topsheet (for box)



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

For those of you who really want to build a backyard box to learn and progress, but don't want to shell out a hell of a lot of money for a HDPE topsheet, this is for you. 

The material I used is crazy carpets (roll up sleds) the two red ones were 5$ and the small blue one was 2$










Pro's
-cheep
-lightweight
-easily replaceable
-very slippery

Con's 

-Sort of a pain to install
-Pretty weak (small rips when you slice it with your edge)










This is a little video of how it performs. (Note I am *NOT* the best at snowboarding) 





Some things I have learned from using the box are that it is better to have some sort of material around the edges as that is where the plastic rips (like the metal the mountains use), and the best way to fasten it on to the wooden top is to use contact cement to glue it first and then fold it over the edge and staple it. 
Good luck if you decide to make your own and tips are always welcome.

glm


----------



## LyGuy (Sep 7, 2011)

Wait, what material is this? I don't think you've actually said what it is.


----------



## glm (Aug 12, 2011)

LyGuy said:


> Wait, what material is this? I don't think you've actually said what it is.


whopsie daisies I forgot typed it quick. thanks for the heads up I'll put it in


----------



## slyder (Jan 18, 2010)

LyGuy said:


> Wait, what material is this? I don't think you've actually said what it is.


It's actually a kids sled for sledding, and when not laid out it kinda rolls up into a tube

















Great idea to the OP'er !!!!! I may try this


----------



## wassup wassup (Dec 16, 2011)

YESS!! I thought I was the only one with this idea!!! And thanks for the idea with stapling it down!! effin stoked now


----------



## deuces99 (Dec 19, 2011)

hahaha I just bought the same plastic today and was trying to figure out the best way to keep it on the box. Then ran into your post! I'll try your method thanks! Have you thought of maybe putting some ABS pipe on the edge? That should help with the plastic ripping?

Now if only it would snow here in my part on ontario.....


----------

